# Yellow Amber Mason's Midget Pint Fruit Jar Sells for $5,960.00



## BF109 (Nov 10, 2021)

Looking around on feeBay I saw this pint jar sold for $5,960.00!  Crazy!

Nice looking jar, you can see it HERE


----------



## coreya (Nov 11, 2021)

There was some spirited bidding on that one! Started at 24 bucks!!!!!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

Near as I can tell it was a #1920 in Redbook, which lists it at $4000+.  But - when was the last time you saw one of these for sale?  I'm guessing the seller had no idea what it was, and is surely very happy today!


----------



## BF109 (Nov 13, 2021)

Seller said was from an estate sale, what a find!


----------

